# Hanácké bál



## Enquiring Mind

"Hanácké bál" - the title here (http://www.rozhlas.cz/radionaprani/archiv?p_po=1123&p_pattern=&p_gt=)  for a programme about folk music from the Haná region of Moravia in the  series "Cimbál a husle".

But why Hanáck*é *(neuter) bál which, according to the dictionary, is masculine?  I know we're in the realm of Moravian dialect (cf husle) here, so is it just regional/"folksy" dialectical grammar?

Za cenné poznámky a odpovědi k předešlým dotazům taky děkuju!


----------



## ilocas2

In this dialect *ý* is pronounced as *é*.

But I think that nowadays this feature is already gone and it's pronounced either *ý* or *ej*.


----------



## bibax

V tomto případě se jedná spíše o regionální fonetickou změnu samohlásek a dvojhlásek než o jinou gramatiku (něco jako "vowel shift" v angličtině).



> "Ledi řikaji, že každé správné Pražák pocházi z Morave. Tož, neco na tym bode, protože hodně Pražáku má na Moravě če stréčka, če tetko a dež né, tak nejakyho předka."


Něco na tom bude, můj dědeček byl ze Žerotína, což je právě na Hané.

ledi = lidi
bode = bude
bele = byly
veleké = veliký
tetko = tetku
...


----------



## vesan

ilocas2 said:


> In this dialect *ý* is pronounced as *é*.
> 
> But I think that nowadays this feature is already gone and it's pronounced either *ý* or *ej*.


 
As a lifelong resident of Haná (central Moravia around Olomouc), I can confirm that this feature is definitely not gone; it is used less often in bigger towns, but in rural areas it is still quite strong, even among young people.


----------



## ilocas2

vesan said:


> As a lifelong resident of Haná (central Moravia around Olomouc), I can confirm that this feature is definitely not gone; it is used less often in bigger towns, but in rural areas it is still quite strong, even among young people.



Děkuji za opravu. Já jsem v této části Česka byl čtyřikrát v životě a osobně nikoho odtamtud neznám, takže jsem to prostě jenom tipoval.


----------

